# Fatty Bows



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fatty Wyoming Bows:



.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are nice. Good looking fillets too.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice 'bows, Goob! Kemmerer area somewhere? Bet they'll taste good!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice! What time is dinner? :EAT:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are nice way to go Goob.8)


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice, from a boat?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice.......Fontenelle huh?


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

details?, we need details!!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great, now I'm hungry and jealous!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BULLOCK9 said:


> details?, we need details!!


OK

I got them north of Evingston. Hope that helps.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't know what happened to my rply, into the big void? Anyway, good on ya. Nice ti see someone else hanging tough on the bows. River or lake? Hope it was river so I can even be more proud of ya.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> OK
> 
> I got them north of Evingston. Hope that helps.


North of Evanston huh? Canada?

I'm leaving in a couple hours for a wedding in Kemmerer. I have permission from Lisa to take a gun and fishing stuff in case I see a fishing spot or some prairie dogs. Anything along the Carter cutoff?


----------

